# proper food for a nigerian dwarf goat



## sillystunt (May 26, 2009)

I am getting a nigerian dwarf on sunday. Not sure was age she is but has had one birth. 

What is the proper hay i should give her? I am reading about different hays and such and have become confused......so i figured i post my own thread for suggestions.

I see baking soda for digestion, grain 2x a day, but the hay thing is confusing...LOL

Also is there any meds she should have? Not sure what the PO has given her and will ask when i pick her up.


----------



## Chirpy (May 26, 2009)

If you aren't going to milk her then I'd suggest a good quality grass hay.   If you are going to milk her then go with an alfalfa hay while she's pregnant and when milking.

As for meds, I'm assuming you mean what shots and worming?   Most people give their goats CD&T shots.   There are people though who don't believe in giving them (including FiascoFarm - I'd suggest you spend a lot of time reading through their site:  http://fiascofarm.com/ ) but rather go the holistic route.

As to wormers - there are several options (including holistic) but I personally like Ivermectin (the paste that is for horses) for my situation.  I'd suggest you talk to your local vet about it as certain wormers have lost their effectiveness in certain areas of the country.  Also, you may need to rotate wormers (like with horses) to keep the effectiveness.


----------



## sillystunt (May 26, 2009)

excellent....thanks for the link, gonna read into it! I alsoam gonna check with local feed store about info as well.I see how much they eat and just want to make sure they are eating the right thing.


----------

